
Strange Plants of Socotra Island - markmassie
http://www.binscorner.com/pages/s/strange-plants-of-socotra-island.html
======
lutusp
Oh, this is really annoying! During my around-the-world solo sail I was warned
to stay away from Socotra, described as a den of pirates. Being alone on my
boat made me particularly wary of such places, but based on the linked
pictures, it seems I missed an amazing experience.

The nearby African coast is now the site of many more recent pirate attacks,
including the attack on which the movie "Captain Phillips" is based.

An account of my sail:
[http://arachnoid.com/sailbook](http://arachnoid.com/sailbook)

~~~
graphene
I remember coming across your book at 10pm one night a while ago, and becoming
so engrossed in it that I finished it in one sitting. Highly recommended!

